
Introduction to go compiler - guofangli
https://github.com/golang/go/blob/master/src/cmd/compile/README.md
======
vorg
I notice comments are still not parsed by cmd/compile/internal/syntax and
placed in the AST. Some code to do it seems to be sitting around unused in the
directory, as if it was once working but detached, perhaps because of the
performance issues. There should be a boolean flag programmers can set if they
want the comments parsed and stored in the AST.

